# Should I get a financial adviser?



## pingin (10 May 2011)

I'm really getting into budgeting and taking control of my finances at the moment. Although I've managed things reasonably well in the past, this is a more serious attempt to take control of my money.

I want to take an integrated approach to managing money, so there are lots of questions e.g. Which is the best savings account? Do I have enough of a pension? Should I buy my own home or continue renting? How can I invest some money?

I've thought about the idea of going to a financial adviser but they seem to be rather expensive—Moneydoctor.ie, for instance, charge €65 for an initial 20 minute consultation.

Should I go to an adviser or should I just try to work it all out for myself?


----------



## wbbs (10 May 2011)

I would be inclined to buy a good book as a starting point, the Moneydoctor book is good, Colm Rapple's might be an easier read.  Some of the questions cant be answered, like should you buy a house, unless one has a crystal ball!


----------



## pingin (10 May 2011)

Thanks wbbs. My mortgage comment was a bit silly. I've read both of those books in the past, so perhaps Colm's latest might be a good buy.


----------



## Bronte (10 May 2011)

You should also read a lot of the threads on here that have plenty of advice.  Why not do the money makeover thread yourself and ask the questions you feel you need to which will give you some ideas.


----------



## pingin (10 May 2011)

Bronte, my experience in things financial is so limited that I feel my questions would look foolish. That said, the forum is a great source of advice—and it is anonymous!


----------



## Bronte (10 May 2011)

First thing to learn is that there is no such thing as a foolish question when it comes to finances. Better to look silly than to make mistakes.  And advice on here is free which is another cost saving.


----------



## pingin (10 May 2011)

True enough. I don't always appreciate or value what's right in front of me!


----------



## Greta (11 May 2011)

Learn as much as you can first, before going to an adviser. A lot of things are easy to figure out yourself once you get into it. The more informed you get, the better. 

Then you can see a financial adviser, just to check that you are not missing something or to clarify some specific points, depending on your circumstances. I think that €65 for an initial 20 minute consultation is not actually expensive, and it may be all that you'll need.

Even if you do see an adviser, take any advice with a grain of salt - after all, the adviser doesn't know you well and is not nearly as concerned about your money as you are


----------

